# Good luck to Suzie (olive) for Fostering Panel on Monday



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Suzie

not sure if you read our chat thread as we can talk so much, so just wanted to say  for your fostering panel on Monday.  I hope it all goes really well for you.  do let us know  

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Suzie for Monday keeping  that all goes well with the panel.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh good luck hun....keep us posted!!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck for Monday    

Make sure you let us know how it goes  

Have a good weekend.

Love Tracy


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hope you're not too nervous - I'm sending you lots of


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep Olive(suzie)

That goes for me too      

Love Sal xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww girls   thankyou its much appreciated 

Thanks flowerpot hun 

Am trying not to thinkl about it! but it's at 10am in the morning so dont have to hang around all day! Bet i feel faint though! due to the hot weather 


lots of  to all
suzie xx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Sending you lots love, luck and hugs for tomorrow honey. You'll be in my thoughts tomorrow. xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

GOOD LUCK SUZIE WITH THE FOSTERING PANEL                 

strawbs xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think I might be too late sending you    vibes Suzie - but I hope it went well!

lol

S
xx


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

All the best from Oz, Suzie! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Bless you guys  


Heres a clue! look at my signature below on my posts 

On a bit of adreniline rush now 

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Excellent news hun.

Binty


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

well done, great news for you      

best wishes shara


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!!  I knew they couldnt say no!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Suzie - well done!!!!! You must be over the moon!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done Suzie 

About time we had a bit of positive news


You will make a brilliant pair of foster parents and any child will be lucky to be with you

                         


Love Sal xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations suzie!!! You must be so excited!!!!!!!  
[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

top news Suzie 

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Whoooppppeeee, what fantastic news Suzie. Absolutely over the moon for you and your DH. xx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi suzy 

that's fab news, even though i'm new to all this, it did make me cry, (or could be the )
you must be over the nanna moon!!!!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Brilliant news... congrats Suzie...
            

K x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Really pleased to see your news matey  

I bet you are sooo excited. Many conratulations    

L xx


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

Congrates Suze!!!!!!!! All the best when your family arrives!
     
Ceeje1977 from OZ


----------

